# hydrangea plants and honey



## PirateShipp (Mar 10, 2015)

My husband bought me some hydrangea plants for mothers day. (I prefer plants/flower that I can enjoy rather than cut)
Someone informed me that the honey from hydrangea is toxic to humans? I've not been able to find any such thing on the internet but I figured I could ask here. 
I've read that they *do* attract bees but nothing about the product of... thoughts?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

if it's the mophead kind, they will ignore it. If it has the fertile flowers in the center, they may take a sip from it. But I have never read/heard that hydrangeas are toxic. or that they even make honey from them. You would have to have entire fields of hydrangeas or any other flower in order for them to make an entire honey crop from one plant.


----------



## PirateShipp (Mar 10, 2015)

Good to know, thanks! he just bought me two plants


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

Have lots of Hydrangeas and the bees never seem interested.


----------

